# Somatex HGH



## Espagnolito75 (Jan 31, 2015)

hello peoples 

My source in UK want sell to me "SOMATEX HGH"...

I have never used HGH, i have read in differents forum "HYGETROPIN" is the best... (HYGIENEPHARMA).

This is good stuff ?

Thanks you so much...

In this website i have read différent opinion of SOMATEX... Just i don't want order a fake products. Thanks you so much.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't mention prices mate


----------



## Espagnolito75 (Jan 31, 2015)

benno_2010 said:


> Can't mention prices mate


Ok thanks, i have change this... you have no information for somatex ? Do you use Hgh ? Thanks


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Espagnolito75 said:


> Ok thanks, i have change this... you have no information for somatex ? Do you use Hgh ? Thanks


Sorry pal - can't help there but I'm sure someone will be able to soon mate


----------



## Espagnolito75 (Jan 31, 2015)

benno_2010 said:


> Sorry pal - can't help there but I'm sure someone will be able to soon mate


no problem, thanks


----------



## sickbrain (May 19, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally I would avoid it. Ive seen fake soma-tex containing GHRP-6 as per a lab test of a friend but this was a long time ago, perhaps a year so maybe its good now I dont know. But its very very cheap which makes it questionable.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I used it for a month as all I could afford for the time. Got it from a reputable source so the only reason I trusted it. Didn't feel any tingles with it like I have done using Hyge blacktops, Origin somatropin or Pharmacom's GH, though. Not that that is out-and-out proof it's genuine GH, but it's usually an indication it's relatively legit.


----------



## Espagnolito75 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok thanks all...


----------

